# 2013 Watson St haunt



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Or as my wife calls it "where the hell are you going to store all this stuff"

Halloween 2013 Slideshow by firefighter_raven | Photobucket

I'll apologize now- my wife does photography as a side business and can get a lil bit carried away.

Limited funds and left over medical issues from treatment last year meant I didn't get everything done like I wanted to this year. Hoping to ramp it up for next yr.

The first 3 are pics of the Almighty Guard Dog Ashley (nicknamed Bump- since she can be hard to wake once she zonks) who decided she really did not like all the noises and people coming to the door. She refused to leave my lap until she fell asleep and effectively pinned me down. She is a 5 month old pit bull mix rescue.

We got 79 Tot's this year which is pretty good for our area. The scarecrow and the jumping spider were probably the 2 most popular props.

Pic #6 Shows the jumping spider set up. I used the Halloween mat to cover the electrical cord running from my garage to the yard but most of the kids assumed it hid the foot pad to activate the spider. So many of them jumped over the mat to avoid it.

It seemed to activate best on sound but didn't always trigger when they first passed it. That made for some hilarious moments when it did trigger as the passed it the second time as they left and scared them. One girl jumped sideways into the yard at least 3ft.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The crossed off dates on the Dracula tombstone made me laugh I like the orange lighting and creepy cloth - made for a very festive Halloweeny look.

We use little skulls as fence post toppers, too.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

We talked about doing something this year for the new Dracula show like making it appear he had escaped but I ran out of time to build my coffin from a pair of old cedar gates. So I didn't have the scraps ready to build a busted piece of coffin lid.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Cute pup! Nice setup too.


----------

